# Trivia 4/9



## luckytrim (Apr 9, 2018)

trivia 4/9
 DID YOU KNOW...
 The World Series was broadcast in color for the first time in 1954.
 Dodgers beat the Indians in four straight.

 1. How long is a professional Hockey Rink ?
   a.-75 Feet
   b. - 150 Feet
   c. - 200 Feet
   d. - 250 Feet
 2. How wide is a professional Hockey Rink ?
   a. - 65 Feet
   b. - 75
   c. - 85 Feet
   d. - 95 Feet
 3. Do you recall the name of the Arch-nemesis of Dudley Do-right ?
 4. The sea parrot is usually known by another name. What is it?
 5. What does the acronym SIM, as in SIM card, stand for?
 6. What is the correct spelling for the "C" word for graveyard ?
 7. The baseball Little League World Series is held in what city? 
 8. Roger Bannister broke the 4-minute mile; By how much did he break it  ?
   a. - Four-Tenths of a Second
   b. - Six-Tenths of a Second
   c. - Eight-Tenths of a Second
   d. - One Second Even

 TRUTH OR CRAP ??
 The Baby Ruth candy bar is named for the daughter of President Grover
 Cleveland.
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 1. - c
 2. - c
 3. Snidely Whiplash
 4. (Atlantic) Puffin
 5.  Subscriber Identity Module
 6. Cemetery
 7. Williamsport, Pa.
 8. - b 



 CRAP !!
 Although the name of the candy bar sounds like the name of the famous
 baseball player Babe Ruth, the Curtiss Candy Company traditionally  claimed
 that it was named after President Grover Cleveland's daughter, Ruth
 Cleveland.
 The candy maker, located on the same street as Wrigley Field, named the  bar
 "Baby Ruth" in 1921, as Babe Ruth's fame was on the rise, 24 years  after
 Cleveland had left the White House, and 17 years after his daughter,  Ruth,
 had died.
 The company did not negotiate an endorsement deal with Ruth, and many  saw
 the company's story about the origin of the name to be a devious way  to
 avoid having to pay the baseball player any royalties. Curtiss  successfully
 shut down a rival bar that was approved by, and named for, Ruth, on  the
 grounds that the names were too similar.


----------

